# Possible Statement build?



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking to possibly build a pair of Statements to try out in my 2 channel system and/or ht system and was hoping you guys could possibly help with some of my questions. First, are there any commercial speakers that would be comparable in terms of SQ? I wonder how a pair of Statements would compare to a pair of Ascend Sierra Towers or possibly a pair of Salk Songtowers?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetjones said:


> I am looking to possibly build a pair of Statements to try out in my 2 channel system and/or ht system and was hoping you guys could possibly help with some of my questions. First, are there any commercial speakers that would be comparable in terms of SQ? I wonder how a pair of Statements would compare to a pair of Ascend Sierra Towers or possibly a pair of Salk Songtowers?


I'm building a pair of Statements but I've not heard them before. 

I don't know that what drivers the Ascend Sierra Towers are comprised of, but I believe the Statements should outperform Salk Songtowers (as good as they are) due to the substantial drivers that make up the Statement.

The one quote I've read over and over is "You won't be disappointed". I think there are a few critics though - some don't like the fact that you need 18" rear wall clearance for best performance.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I listened to a pair of Statements at my friends house. They were wicked good. I'm no expert though in regard to saying what is or is not better.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I'm building a pair of Statements but I've not heard them before.
> 
> I don't know that what drivers the Ascend Sierra Towers are comprised of, but I believe the Statements should outperform Salk Songtowers (as good as they are) due to the substantial drivers that make up the Statement.
> 
> The one quote I've read over and over is "You won't be disappointed". I think there are a few critics though - some don't like the fact that you need 18" rear wall clearance for best performance.



Ascend uses custom designed proprietary drivers in their Sierra, made by some (i forgot the name) company in Norway.


----------

